# Never FORGET Who " Christine " Blasey " Ford is.....NEVER FORGET THE POS....



## fourteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

Kavanagh tried to rape her in college. I remember. And …. ??


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Kavanagh tried to rape her in college. I remember. And …. ??



That's a Lie that excites you.

What " Office " do you work out of .....

West Coast.....
East Coast.....


Leviticus 19:11 is something to heed.


----------

